# Lawn problem, needing some help where to start



## JohnL (Sep 10, 2021)

For some reason one side of my lawn (St. Augustine and Bermuda mix) just stopped growing so i did a soil test. Everything is low, except Calcium and PH are high. Only Sodium is in the optimum range. I was going to start spraying (simple grow solutions micro booster and Milogranite fert) and praying but was thinking asking for some advise would be the better and faster way to go. Can anyone give me some advice where to start and recommend some products? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

I'd get some 10-10-10 fertilizer down at 10# per thousand sf to cover the macros as a start. It's cheap and any big box store has it.

Milorganite is filled with P and has essentially no K. I'd pass on using milorganite since you have a decent amount of P already, and you need K.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Welcome to TLF!!!

I think what @Lawn Noob suggested would be your best action right now, especially before the season ends. You should be able to go to Lowe's or Home Depot and pick up a bag of 10-10-10 and apply 10 lbs of fertilizer per 1,000 sq/ft and then water that in really good. That should help wake the lawn up a little bit and you should be good until Spring.

Just FYI, My Soil tests aren't really accurate and we here at TLF aren't huge fans of them. Look into getting a soil test done over the Winter from your local County extension office or from a reputable private soil test company. You can post it here on TLF and come up with a game plan for next Spring.

You can find Popular Soil Fertility and Soil Testing Threads at the top of this sub forum as it has many popular topics and discussions on what to look for and why.


----------

